
What is something people not in tech should know about Covid? - Medicalidiot
I&#x27;m in the medical field and am curious what the tech community views is important that us nontechnical folk know about the challenges, changes, or anything else related to how things are changing because of COVID.
======
itronitron
I would put 'exponential growth' on the list of things people should know.

~~~
Munky-Necan
This one hits too close to home. I told a family member about how this virus
doubles every ~5 days which means there will be over a million people in a
handful of weeks if we do nothing to abate the spread. That's when I got their
attention.

